
How to Design your Resume - charlieirish
https://uxdesign.cc/how-to-design-your-resumes-3b86ff7d9f76
======
vfulco2
I enjoyed your piece and respect your opinion. That having been said, as a
professional resume writer and career coach to global clients, I have to
disagree with the length comment. If one is going to include best practices,
one needs to include a "core competencies" section at the top. Additionally,
if there is any semblance of full formal education and varied work experience,
that requires the entire document to be 1 1/2 to 2 pages. The latter being the
maximum for anyone under executive level roles. I could quibble with some
other points but overall well done.

